
Marvel Mogul Stan Lee Dies at 95 - curtis
https://www.thedailybeast.com/marvel-mogul-stan-lee-dies-at-95-report
======
joshumax
Stan Lee had a profound influence on both my childhood and adulthood. I can't
even imagine how many other people he's inspired and touched through his
works. Rest in peace Stan Lee; you will be remembered by all of us.

------
curtis
The article at The Hollywood Reporter is better:
[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stan-lee-marvel-
comic...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stan-lee-marvel-comics-
legend-721450).

------
AceJohnny2
I'm sure this was just a clone or a body from an alternate dimension and we'll
see the character resurrected in the next season.

------
Samuelgfds
This is so sad for all my life I have been following comics and have been an
avid marvel fan, life its not fair, here is a drink for you captain Stan if
you are watching from upstairs!

------
yumiya
Just wrote an article to memorize him. [https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-
excelsior-the-hero-behind...](https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-excelsior-
the-hero-behind-heroes-3715adf918de)

------
nobrains
RIP Stan Lee (1922 - 2018)

------
Exuma
Damn... RIP

------
erikpukinskis
I don't know what this has to do with HN, other than he's a prolific figure
from American male culture. I guess it's a "nerd culture" thing too? Is this a
nerd culture site?

~~~
bdcravens
> I don't know what this has to do with HN

From the guidelines on what's topical: "Anything that good hackers would find
interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups."

Given the amount of non-topical stuff that makes it to the front page ("Most
stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some
interesting new phenomenon.") I'd say this is more closely aligned with the
interests of many HN readers.

> Is this a nerd culture site?

I'd say yes.

~~~
erikpukinskis
What do Stan Lee comic books have that would interest hackers though, any more
than any random book?

